# ER visit or Initial ????



## bill2doc (Nov 10, 2011)

Report says "consultation report" can't code consult as it is Medicare.  Pt comes to ER complaining of abdominal pain - after assesment it is decided pt to undergo laparoscopic cholecystectomy and perform intraoperative cholangiogram.  Would this be a ER 99285 code with -57 or 99222 initial with a -57 ????

Thank you !


----------



## Sueedwards (Nov 11, 2011)

Was the decision for surgery by the consulting doctor or the ER physician?

Thanks, Sue


----------



## bill2doc (Nov 11, 2011)

Consult trauma physician on staff who would then perform the surgery.  Can you explain how it would be coded with both of your scenario's Consult or ER Phy ?


----------



## Betty328 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Medical Coder*

The Er doctor performed the procedure. So you would bill Er visit with the code. Just make sure it was not a critical care code.


----------



## kjstearns (Nov 11, 2011)

Did your doctor admit the patient? If so then you would bill the admit code with a -57 modifier.

~Kirsten, CPC


----------

